# The Wife Got A Hold of The Necklaces (and Go Team part 2)



## hewunch (Sep 16, 2009)

OK the wife got a hold of my pendants. Here is what she came up with. Also some go team pendants at the end.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 16, 2009)

Can I borrow your wife for my marketing program!!!

GREAT look!!!


----------



## danroggensee (Sep 16, 2009)

Right sure it was the wife. They look great and should sell.

Dannie


----------



## denaucoin (Sep 16, 2009)

Absolutely nice!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 16, 2009)

Outstanding pendants, great work.


----------



## markgum (Sep 16, 2009)

Excellant


----------



## CSue (Sep 17, 2009)

She has "an eye" for what works, huh?  Very nice touch!


----------



## el_d (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice Hans, adds a flair to the necklace.

How are you tying the ends of the chord together. Knots?


----------



## mickr (Sep 17, 2009)

great team..pendants with pizzazzzzz!!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 17, 2009)

el_d said:


> Nice Hans, adds a flair to the necklace.
> 
> How are you tying the ends of the chord together. Knots?



It is a double slip knot so it is adjustable.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Good job on the Tigers pendants. Where did the blanks come from, or how did you make them?


Go Tigers!!!!!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 17, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> Good job on the Tigers pendants. Where did the blanks come from, or how did you make them?
> 
> 
> Go Tigers!!!!!



I made them. The one with the "C" is Orange/white/Orange pickguard on white corian (CA glue)
The other is Paduak and white Corian with a decal.

Here is hoping the beat BC this week :smile-big:


----------



## fiferb (Sep 17, 2009)

They all look terrific, Hans. Good Luck on Saturday!


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 17, 2009)

They look great.  Your wife has a good eye for design.  Good luck with the sales.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice touches to your necklaces. I really like what your wife has done to them.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## artme (Oct 5, 2009)

Wonderphul stuphph!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 5, 2009)

Dude,
Your wife certainly knows what she is doing. I'm sure she has told you that a few times.


----------

